# 2 Tabellen synchronisieren mit Zeitstempel



## Loipe (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner Access DB 2 Tabellen.
Tabelle1:
KDNR,Name,Vorname,...,Zeitstempel

Tabelle2:
KDNR,Name,Vorname,...,Zeitstempel

Nun möchte ich diese per SQL Befehl synchronisieren. Falls in beiden der gleiche Eintrag schon vorhanden ist, dann soll der aktuellste gültig sein (Zeitstempel)

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?

Gruß Alex


----------



## tplanitz (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau was du machen möchtest, 
a) sollen die Daten in einer weiteren Tabelle aktualisiert werden 
oder 
b) willst du zur laufzeit den aktuellsten Eintrag haben?

Zu b)


```
SELECT KDNR, NAME,  Vorname,...
      , Max (Zeitstempel) last_entry
FROM 
(
      SELECT 
            KDNR,Name,Vorname,...,Zeitstempel
      FROM 
          Tabelle_1
      join 
          Tabelle_2
      USING (KDNR)                -- wenn das dein PK ist
      ORDER bei Zeitstempel DESC  -- Absteigend nach der Zeit sortiert
)
GROUP BY KDNR, NAME,  Vorname,...

-- Gibs evtl. ROWNUM bei Access ? Dann könntest Du noch sowas wie
-- WHERE ROWNUM = 1 machen ohne das MAX oben (deswegen das äussere select )
```


----------

